# B12 balljoint change



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The front ball-joints on my '90 Sentra B12 need to be changed. I have the replacement ball-joints, and have done this type of job many a time on other vehicles. I was looking through my service manual when I read that '87+ Sentra models have the ball-joints fixed in the lower control arm, and you have to replace the entire control arm rather than just the joint itself. Does anyone know if this is true, or can you just change out the ball-joint like on most cars?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

On my 1989 Sentra B12 I replaced the ball joints. You just have to take out the snap ring, press out the old ones, and press the new ones in. 
Make a note of where the head on the bolt that mounts the strut to the hub is. If you don't put it back on in the same posistion you will need an alaignment done.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info... I thought it sounded fishy on having to replace the whole control arm. I worked for a few years as a mechanic, and have never had to replace an entire control arm on any vehicle to replace a ball-joint.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I believe the dealer only sells the complete control arm. you may want to check the rear bushings on your front control arms too, they tend to break down over time. I just replaced mine. Was able to buy separately from NAPA.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

On my 1967 mustang, and my buddy's 1961 ranchero you have to replace the entire lower a arm if a ball joint goes bad. Also I have seen 1991 Mazda MX6 where you had to replace the entire thing also.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

New Chrystler cars are notorious for the balljoint/control arm being a one-off unit, and some Hondas as well. Contact a good autoparts store first, they more than likely can get the assemblies. I worked for Advance Auto Parts and I can't count on both hands how many control arm assemblies I sold. Also, think about having the balljoint spor welded in if you can press the old ones out. New ones will never fit as tighly as old ones. In the case of my TA, I had no choice since even new .025" oversized ones wouldn't stay in...three tack welds later, and it wasn't coming out for anything.... And if you need to remove it, it's just as simple as grinding the tack welds off. :thumbup:


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I've got a 1990 B12, and I had to do that very same thing 3 years ago. Yes, there is a snap ring holding it in place. Just remove the snap ring, and machine press it out of the LCA. Machine press in the new one (careful that you don't damage the rubber grease boot), and replace the snapring. Fortunately, I had no problems with fitment, and anyways, the snapring holds it in place (it should, anyway). And if you want, you can replace the bushings as well, the rear LCA bushing can easily be removed, but the front LCA bushing gets to be burned out. The new one then gets pressed in.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

My biggest problem is going to be getting the current ball-joints out. The nut that holds the hub to the joint is rusted severely, and I do not have a working air compressor or impact wrench at my house to break it off. I am thinking of just using a hand-held propane torch to heat it up, burn the rust off, and just torque it off. Also, I do not have a press... will a hammer and a vice work just as well? I have changed ball-joints on many vehicles, particularly a '90 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX AWD that seems to want to throw them after flying down the drag strip in under 8 seconds (1/8th mile track)... and have never had to "press" them in. Of course, I just hammered in the control arm bearings also, and they fit like a glove. I lubed them up in nice 10W-80 gear oil first, and then used a nice big vice and metal hammer to get them in place.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> My biggest problem is going to be getting the current ball-joints out. The nut that holds the hub to the joint is rusted severely, and I do not have a working air compressor or impact wrench at my house to break it off. I am thinking of just using a hand-held propane torch to heat it up, burn the rust off, and just torque it off. Also, I do not have a press... will a hammer and a vice work just as well? I have changed ball-joints on many vehicles, particularly a '90 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX AWD that seems to want to throw them after flying down the drag strip in under 8 seconds (1/8th mile track)... and have never had to "press" them in. Of course, I just hammered in the control arm bearings also, and they fit like a glove. I lubed them up in nice 10W-80 gear oil first, and then used a nice big vice and metal hammer to get them in place.


You can use the heat torch trick to brake them loose, because you are replacing them, but be careful not to heat the hub too much or you could damage the wheel bearing seal. I replaced the front ball joints on my 1989 sentra a couple months ago, with no press. I used a 3LB sledg to knock the old ones out (badly damaged the threads, but They were junk anyway). I used a piece of pipe just a little bigger than the hole on the A-arm for support, and so the new ball joint could be put in, I think a vise would work also. A socket of the same diameter as the ball joint so it would go in streight and not damage the new ball joint, and some spary can lube or penetrating oil.
It only took about 20 minutes to install them, and 1.5 hours to remove and install the hubs.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That is what I needed to know... I do not have access to a press, and do not want to have a shop rip me off while replacing them. I should be able to get them out and in... I just really hate the snap-rings.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I did new balljoints on my '87 Pulsar two years ago, same thing: Just undo the snap-ring, use a big socket to press 'em out, then use another big socket to press the new ones in, making sure the socket doesn't sit unsquare so as to crush anything important. New snap ring, ergo! One of the easiest things I ever did to my car. Was a little trepidacious at first, but it's almost a no-brainer.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

A new problem has developed... I have no impact wrench, and I need to take out the axles from the hub to gain access to the ball-joint nut. My brother and I tried to torque it off by hand (breaker bar, 1/2-inch drive, me standing on both and jumping), but only managed to break the 1/2-inch drive in two places. I plan to driving to my friend's house (a block away) to use his impact wrench; his compressor can go all the way up to 500 psi to break that damn hub bolt off.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Before you replace them look into Moog and other types that have provisions for a grease fitting, this enables you to keep your ball joint grease-pocket filled. I just hope they are not hard to take out because I have found them, and plan to upgrade to those with the grease fitting for my B12.:fluffy: :idhitit: http://spaces.msn.com/qti-pie/Perso...9B4623D30A70EC!105&_c=PhotoAlbum&_c02_owner=1


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

87SENTRASE said:


> Before you replace them look into Moog and other types that have provisions for a grease fitting, this enables you to keep your ball joint grease-pocket filled. I just hope they are not hard to take out because I have found them, and plan to upgrade to those with the grease fitting for my B12.:fluffy: :idhitit: http://spaces.msn.com/qti-pie/Perso...9B4623D30A70EC!105&_c=PhotoAlbum&_c02_owner=1


Right on!
I forgot to mention that. If you can find a bal joint with a grease zurk it is a good idea.


----------



## notwhathow (Jul 13, 2004)

*hammer,cuss*

I really don't like replacing the balljoints on my car. Bcause like someone mentioned earlier I don't have an impact wrench, or a press. I get a sledgehammer and hammer and cuss away. I must say though, one of the funniest things I've experienced was when my dad was helping me change my ball joints and he didn't take the slipring off. He hammered the ball joint until it fell into a couple pieces. Boy was he mad when i showed him the slipring.


----------

